# Smartwool Ultra Light?  Any left out there?



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2010)

Striking out and I'm in need a few pairs.  If they truly are 'gone forever' can anyone recommend the next best thing?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 3, 2010)

I think these are the new version, though I have not seen them in person to confirm this.
http://www.rei.com/product/770628?cm_mmc=cse_froogle-_-datafeed-_-product-_-770628&mr:trackingCode=A18E4FFE-FB85-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2010)

Check TJMaxx. Found some there, as well as some Spyder Ultra Light socks for B and Bridgedale Ultra Light socks for me. I preferred the wool in Smartwool, but at least they're super thin socks for cheap.

And Jeff is right... Smartwool revamped the line and the new versions are all PhD, which is pricier.

If your sizing falls in line, here's a clearance option:
http://alpinewarehouse.com/catalog/...ht_sock_mens?gclid=CNO117LDiZ8CFc5L5QodPg9ZJA


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2010)

Wait a minute.  Are you suggesting I actually go into a STORE to find socks?  *shudders*

:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2010)

IceBreaker has an ultralight. Not sure if you can find any deals: http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Icebreaker-Skier-Ultralite-Sock-Mens/ICE0232M.html


----------



## mondeo (Jan 3, 2010)

Hot Chilis ultra lights are thinner than the Smartwools, and pretty warm. But they're enough thinner that it throws the fit of my boot off, makes it feel like I'm swimming in them.


----------



## Mildcat (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.spadout.com/p/smartwool-ski-ultra-light/


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.skiessentials.com/browse.cfm/4,2294.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 10, 2010)

I just saw some in Sports Authority.  $20/pair.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 4, 2010)

$5 a pair with free shipping at STP.  Black Size L (M 9-11.5) only.  I'm in for 3.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/deptsale.aspx?pid=4958

Navigate your way from there.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> $5 a pair with free shipping at STP.  Black Size L (M 9-11.5) only.  I'm in for 3.
> 
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/deptsale.aspx?pid=4958
> 
> Navigate your way from there.



Only see the snowboard ones and they are almost $10. Must have missed them.


----------



## lloyd braun (Sep 7, 2010)

under armor

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/...d1211106-Men-s-HeatGear-Boot-Sock/1211106-001


----------

